# new update 3.0.8



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

has anybody updated yet?


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

Benzri said:


> has anybody updated yet?


i have.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

3.0.8074.0 is nice for those of us on oreo as it fixed the force closed bug on clicking 'start travel'


----------



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> i have.


the last update messed up the checkin in, won't let you click arrive...so no known issues this time?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Got rid of the error I keep getting when refreshing


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

I updated. Modified Block Grabber is still working so they haven't messed with the block design yet with this update.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

enigmaquip said:


> 3.0.8074.0 is nice for those of us on oreo as it fixed the force closed bug on clicking 'start travel'


Damn I thought It was my phone tripping. Was breaking my heart to have to return my blackberry.. I would click start travel and the app would close and my phone would lock itself. So happy to know its not just me. Hope it fixes gps lag too. Sometimes the app wont do the turn by turn it'll stay grayed out and I have to kinda feel my way to the address. When I arrive the app all of a sudden revives itself. Example below...


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Only problems I still have with the app are the 'Help' button randomly disappearing and never coming back and the ****ed up itinerary loop that sometimes happens where whenever you click on a stop it just takes you back to the itinerary list so you can't go into delivery mode


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Can anybody post the he 8074 apk?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Just go to flex.amazon.com and go through like you're signing up, on the last page you can get the APK downloaded yourself.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Current website app is 8072, same as was pushed out today.

8074 might be experimental since only a few people have gotten it. 8072 seems to be the official build for right now.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

Is this new at the top!? Ive never seen that before.

I worked monday and I havent been able to get any blocks since then! Which I so surprising. Mine was set to 4hrs a week! Ugh.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Someone on the facebook group said that with 8074, it will tell you the block type more than an hour before. This is what I am looking for.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> Is this new at the top!? Ive never seen that before.
> 
> I worked monday and I havent been able to get any blocks since then! Which I so surprising. Mine was set to 4hrs a week! Ugh.


It was there before, but it was a display only field, it just showed the total of your # of days X hours per day on your availability calendar.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> Is this new at the top!? Ive never seen that before.
> 
> I worked monday and I havent been able to get any blocks since then! Which I so surprising. Mine was set to 4hrs a week! Ugh.


I've seen that for awhile now.

I haven't seen a block since 3pm tues. But that's DLA5.


----------

